# Just Wondering



## Pappy (Sep 9, 2013)

Has anyone heard from SeaBreeze lately? Hope everything is well with her. Also, haven't seen Ozargal posting either.


----------



## rkunsaw (Sep 9, 2013)

I dunno, I thought something was missing. I haven't been spending much time here lately but I check things every morning.

I hope everyone is okay.


----------



## terra (Sep 9, 2013)

It's so nice to care about each other and raise the flag if someone is missing.

Thanks guys.... sincerely hope that all is well with SeaBreeze.


----------



## Matrix (Sep 9, 2013)

SeaBreeze is on a camping trip. We have known each other for many years from another forum, due to unfortunate events happened to a few long time members (very sad), we always send each other a message if one leaves for a while.

Ozargal hasn't posted for a week, but her profile shows her last visit was two days ago.

Has anyone heard from TWHRider?

I often worry too much, I hope our active members can post a note on their profile (visitor message for example) when leave for more than a week.


----------



## terra (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks Matrix !


----------



## Katybug (Sep 9, 2013)

Maybe it would be a good idea, if you're so inclined, to post a "be away for a few days" note.  At our age when one is away for awhile, it causes concern, especially those that post regularly.  Hope Seabreeze is enjoying her trip and will tell us all about it when she returns.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks so much, Matrix. These folks have always been so nice and I enjoy their posts.


----------



## TICA (Sep 9, 2013)

I remember Seabreeze saying she was going camping, but haven't heard a thing from Ozarkgal or TWHRider.  I'm hoping they are out partying together.....


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 9, 2013)

Knew about Seabreeze being off braving the wilderness but was wondering about OG too.

We used to post an absentee note on our old forum.  Maybe a separate thread for it?


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 9, 2013)

Have seen OG being online here a day or two ago,  but TWHRider..dunno ..??


----------



## Matrix (Sep 9, 2013)

Katybug said:


> Maybe it would be a good idea, if you're so inclined, to post a "be away for a few days" note.


I strongly suggest every active member doing it.

When a member on another forum stopped visiting suddenly, we all were very worried and tried to contact him for weeks. Until several months later, we learned from another forum that he died of pancreatic cancer. It happened so quickly that he didn't have the chance to tell us.

When another senior lady passed away, a forum member had her phone number, we learned that from her family immediately.


----------



## Matrix (Sep 9, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> We used to post an absentee note on our old forum.  Maybe a separate thread for it?


Visitor message should be easier, when we are wondering about someone's absence, just check out the profile page.


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 9, 2013)

*Archer hasn't been here since the 22/08, has anyone heard from him?*


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 9, 2013)

I remember Sea Breeze mentioning that they were going camping over the Labor Day holiday, but I sure don't remember hearing anything specific from either OG or TWH lately. I have been worrying about them , too ! 
We all listed an email address when we registered here, so , at least , Matrix can email and see if everything is ok if we don't hear from a member for an unusually long time.
I think that giving a notice to the group when we intend to be away for a while is a great idea !


----------



## That Guy (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm glad you brought this up, Pappy.  Been wondering, myself, and glad to hear everything is okay.  Learned many, many years ago to not ask what happened to whomever as it was usually bad news.  So, I tend to just keep my head down and roll on...


----------



## Matrix (Sep 9, 2013)

Happyflowerlady said:


> We all listed an email address when we registered here, so , at least , Matrix can email and see if everything is ok if we don't hear from a member for an unusually long time.


I really want to do that, but I'm not sure if it's appropriate, members may feel being pushed. Actually, if you PM someone, an email will be sent out automatically, I also use PM to contact members.


----------



## Katybug (Sep 9, 2013)

I wouldn't feel pushed to do so and if I knew I planned to be away for any length of time, like vacation, I would post it -- mostly out of elation.  But I'm new and it's not at all like the long time regulars who disappear for a while.

On previous boards, none as active or as fun as this one, I've posted in spurts.  Being a nanny to two (one 7 and his dad, 48....LOL, but not kidding. He's ADD, divorced, has the energy of a 10 yr old -- requiring FAR more attention than his son) and it sometimes saps every oz of my energy. Not complaining, I love 'em both to pieces.  After 4 yrs they're like family, but it/he can be a challenge for someone my age at times. Keeping up w/an ADD person w/endless energy is hard enough when you're young. When I'm on overload, I take a break from everything, phones unplugged, computer off...and just chill. My kids can always reach me on my cell phone, so I feel very comfortable doing that when the need arises.

Hopefully, those MIA are just taking a lil break.


----------



## terra (Sep 9, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> *Archer hasn't been here since the 22/08, has anyone heard from him?*



Ron (AKA archer) is having a little break by the sea for a few days.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 9, 2013)

That lad takes holiday breaks to a high art form.


----------



## terra (Sep 9, 2013)

.... and I just know that he'll produce the fine art form photos to prove it.


----------



## Katybug (Sep 10, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> That lad takes holiday breaks to a high art form.



*That's funny, and he's been gone so long I don't remember him at all.  Good for him, hope he's having a wonderful time.*


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 10, 2013)

_You bring the chairs Terra & i will bring the popcorn and soft drink Ok_


----------



## terra (Sep 10, 2013)

Done deal Jillaroo !.....


----------



## Old Hipster (Sep 10, 2013)

I always let people know when I'll be gone for more than a few days on forums I have been on for awhile and very active on. 

Because I had a dear friend die and another I am positive died, but I was never able to find out anything for sure. Another friend years ago, we were chatting on-line and she said somebody was at the door and she'd be right back and never returned to her computer. She ended up being brutally attacked and raped, it took days to find out what happened to her, so I have a tendency to think the worst when folks I am in constant contact with just "disapear". After a few days in the hospital she was able to tell a friend to get a hold of me on a forum we were both on to let me know what happened.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 10, 2013)

Doesn't just happen on the 'net.  My neighbour moved to a care hostel and I called her every couple of weeks then one day I phoned and was told by someone who answered her phone that  "she isn't here"   I asked was she in hospital but was just told  "I have no further information, that person is not here."  and HUNG UP!  
Next day the phone was disconnected so I just had to presume that she had died. The head office there wouldn't even tell me more than "she is no longer a resident here." because I wasn't a relative. How rude!   Her ratty family never bothered to inform me either. Poor old thing, if the two I spoke to were indicative of the care she was getting it wasn't much of a facility.

Most forums mention posters who 'vanish', some with delight, but more often out of a genuine concern.


----------



## Old Hipster (Sep 10, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Doesn't just happen on the 'net. My neighbour moved to a care hostel and I called her every couple of weeks then one day I phoned and was told by someone who answered her phone that "she isn't here" I asked was she in hospital but was just told "I have no further information, that person is not here." and HUNG UP!
> Next day the phone was disconnected so I just had to presume that she had died. The head office there wouldn't even tell me more than "she is no longer a resident here." because I wasn't a relative. How rude! Her ratty family never bothered to inform me either. Poor old thing, if the two I spoke to were indicative of the care she was getting it wasn't much of a facility.
> 
> Most forums mention posters who 'vanish', some with delight, but more often out of a genuine concern.



Oh that is so sad. And that is how it is here too what with all the "privacy issues" you can't find anything out about antybody. When my husband's mom was in the hospital a few years ago, they wouldn't give any information out over the phone, even to relatives, because they said they couldn't be sure we were really her family! WTH


----------



## Katybug (Sep 10, 2013)

Old Hipster said:


> I always let people know when I'll be gone for more than a few days on forums I have been on for awhile and very active on.
> 
> Because I had a dear friend die and another I am positive died, but I was never able to find out anything for sure. Another friend years ago, we were chatting on-line and she said somebody was at the door and she'd be right back and never returned to her computer. She ended up being brutally attacked and raped, it took days to find out what happened to her, so I have a tendency to think the worst when folks I am in constant contact with just "disapear". After a few days in the hospital she was able to tell a friend to get a hold of me on a forum we were both on to let me know what happened.



*How horrible!  I live in a condo building and you can't get in the building w/o a pass code, so I feel safe here.  But I still don't open w/o asking.  Prior to living here, if anyone knocked at my door that I didn't invite or doesn't give me the right reply when I ask who it is, the door never gets open. Also, I've always had a peephole and can see them. 

I have had a few friends ask me to stay on the line w/then while they answered the door, but I just wouldn't open it.  This poor lady is a classic example of why.  What a sad story.
*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 11, 2013)

_Thanks so much Pappy, and all of my friends here who have concern for me and others that aren't posting as usual...this is a special gathering of caring folks, and I'm delighted to be here with all of you. :thankyou:I missed you guys, glad to be back!

I posted several times about leaving for a couple of weeks on a camping trip in the Share Your Day August thread, and I noticed that Matrix put a notice on my visitor message page that I was gone, thanks Matrix...didn't think I'd be missed. 

I hope everything's okay with TWHRider and Ozarkgal, there might be a medical issue with them or their families, or they might be busy with real life happenings right now, or computer problems are always a possibility too, I know it was with me a couple of times in the past.  I try to be positive though, and figure they are just occupied elsewhere, and will post when they have time.

Terra, I've been wondering about Ron also, and missing his posts too.  Thanks for updating us, I hope he's having a great time. I know some folks from SHS are using other forums to see where they fit in best, so I thought he may have settled in on another site.  I do enjoy his posts, and looove his photography, so I hope he returns and also has some new pictures to share...such a treat! 

We cut our trip short, and drove back home yesterday.  The weather for the week we were camping near the mountains was typical, some sun, and some rain...clouds constantly moving about and keeping us guessing.  But the days were great, I did a 3 mile hike daily and enjoyed the scenery, and hubby caught a couple of meals of brook trout.  The last day or so was just too rainy and foggy, and the weather pattern didn't hold promise for sunny days anymore.  It's warm and cozy in our camper, but staying in all day, and not even being able to let the dog out for feedings, etc., gets old pretty quickly.  Was good to get home after a 4+ hour (nonstop) drive...the hot shower felt sooo good! _


----------



## Katybug (Sep 11, 2013)

Wecome home, Seabreeze.  It's always to get back to our bed and conveniences.  Glad you had a good trip, but real bummer on the weather.


----------



## Anne (Sep 11, 2013)

Good to see you back, Seabreeze!!  Hope your vacation was a relaxing one!!!


----------



## That Guy (Sep 11, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> _I posted several times about leaving for a couple of weeks on a camping trip...__ _



Oh, we never read your posts.  Just notice when you aren't posting . . . layful:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 11, 2013)

:thanks:...the weather was good while it lasted, can't complain.   I'll post a couple of pictures when I can, didn't take too many since it was the same spot we camped in before, and there's similar photos in my nature albums.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 11, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Oh, we never read your posts.  Just notice when you aren't posting . . . layful:



I love the way I laugh when I'm on this forum, thanks for the chuckle That Guy! :lol:


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 19, 2013)

Gracious, what a "holiday weekend" (and more  ) you had TWH Rider !  I am glad that you are safely back online, and hope that Duke heals up again. Those leg wounds can for sure be a pest to deal with. 
I think you can go to the email server website, and look at your email from there, and delete it safely. I know with Comcast, it usually comes on my computer outlook express, but I also have the option of doing web mail at the comcast website .
I almost never turn my computer on now that I have the iPad, it is so much easier, and I can relax on my comfy chair, with Chipper on my lap while I type. Much better than being confined to the back room and the computer desk there. And it is a lot less apt to get a virus.


----------



## Anne (Sep 19, 2013)

Welcome back, TWHRider, good to see you here again.  Gosh, what a bunch of stuff to happen so close together; sure hope Duke will heal well now after that episode!!!

Dang computers are a pain, had mine in the shop too, and seems to be better now, but he said it was full of viruses, however, didn't say much more except that he deleted them.  I had wondered if you could get them by deleting questionable emails and/or spam, now I guess I know.  For some reason, my email program quit working, so I now go to the server also.

The problem now is that our server 'oversold', and we are slower than molasses at times; other times ok.  Guess some of us will have to do some complaining, as why should we pay full price when we get such slow internet - it's like dial-up most of the time.  Ugh.

Anyway, glad to see you back posting!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 19, 2013)

*Welcome Back TWHRider...we missed you! :happy: :glittered:*


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 19, 2013)

Yea TWH!  You have a life!  sooooo jealous.  

 

Even the bad stuff here is a welcome bit of variety.  Sorry for poor Duke, hope he comes through it okay. 
 My emails vanished into the ether a few weeks ago.  Just can't find the old ones and no idea why or what happened but I still get the new ones so.... 



Good to see you back.


----------



## TICA (Sep 20, 2013)

Welcome back!!!   You are always sooooo busy - but it sounds like a wonderful kind of busy and in my mind, mucking out stalls is like meditation.  Crazy, but I find it comforting being around the barn with all of it's noises and smells and work involved, doesn't feel like work.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 20, 2013)

TWH!  Except for the interesting visit from Thelma and Louise . . . what a disaster plus one.  As for the computer crap.  Toss that damned thing and just send us your thoughts via snail mail.  Of course, the Post Office will mess that up, too . . .    

I think I've mentioned before on another thread about my friend's young guitar students who never worry about getting infected (their computers or themselves, probably...) and just buy another cheapo laptop when they do.  They live in an entirely different world then the rest of us.

Welcome back.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 20, 2013)

That is terrible ! I hate getting used to a new computer. When I first got the iPad from Robin, I was texting her every so often when I could not figure out how it worked. 
Once I learned what everything did, and how to make it do it,  then it was wonderful. 
I have heard mixed reports about Windows 8. It sounds like it must be a lot different that what you were used to. I went from XP to Windows 7, but there was not a lot of difference between the two, so the transition went fairly smooth, except I hated not having  my Outlook Express. 
Now, rarely even turn it on , since I use the iPad for everything. There are only a few things that I actually need the computer for, and I have seriously thought of just getting rid of it altogether, and use the space for something else.
Hopefully, as you get more practiced with Win 8 , it will also get easier for you.


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 20, 2013)

_This may help you TWH , i have been reading things on How to Geek for a long time and it has taught me a lot_



http://www.howtogeek.com/search/?q=windows+8


----------



## terra (Sep 20, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> Thanks all for the warm welcome back
> 
> I am not liking this new fangled computer.  I was trying to change the font setting and managed to lose my internet setting.  I don't profess to be a computer rocket scientist but I never thought I was that inept either.  I ended up letting the system change all the settings back to the defaults, from when I pulled this thing out of the box - lol lol
> 
> I hate to cow down and admit technology is leaving me in dust but I might have to.  If I can't keep a tight rein on a desktop Windows 8, I'd hate to see the trouble I'd get into with one of those new phones with the fingerprint technology:stupid:



That's it !.... I'm gonna stick with my old faithful XP after hearing about your experience with W8.

Seriously, stick with it TWH.... it can only get better.  Also remember, the more you do it, the better ya get ! 

cheers


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 21, 2013)

I was dreading having to learn W8 when I got the new laptop but luckily it was loaded with W7.  Some may have viewed that as a rip-off but I was delighted.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 21, 2013)

Not to worry, folks.  The companies selling us computers and phones will be making things new and improved any day now . . .


----------

